# Got my ATV trailer



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wanted to give a shout out for great customer service from DR Trailer in White Pigeon.

Bought the trailer on this past Friday. After getting back to Muskegon I had a voice mail from them asking for a return call. They had staged the wrong trailer and were hoping to contact me before I had got very far. My phone doesn’t ring if the incoming number is not in my contacts.

The manager said he would have my trailer to me on 9/12 and the trade was made at 9:30AM. 

Would buy from them again.


----------

